# 2008 Madone 5.2 Oddity - Anybody else seen this



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

I've had a new Madone for two weekends now, and really really like it. 

But here's the odd issue I found. The cassette is the 11/25 configuration. 

Upon close inspection its at least got a CS-5600 ( 105 ) lock ring on it. Image is attached. 

Anybody out there with a 08 and 11/25? Is it a 5600 or 6600 part number?

Anything else I could look at on the cassette to determine if its a 105 vs. Ultegra part??

thanks


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

Do you have a triple or a compact? The explanation I got from Trek was that the compact spec'd models, were outfitted with the 11-25 105 cassette because Shimano does not make the Ultegra in an 11-25. And that the rear derailleur is not spec'd to be able to handle a 12-27? (which isn't the case because I've run a 12-27 with a compact on several bikes)

Anyhow, that's the explanation I got.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Compacts usually come with a 11-25 or 26 because with a 50/12 high gear you give up a couple mph on the top speed (not that most of us need that..) but that's the reason. The german magasine Tour tested 105, Ultegra and D/A cassettes for wear and the 105 actually outlasts the Ultegra by a little and the D/A by a bit more (ti cogs wear faster)- something about the coating being different. You could certainly use a 12-27 if you like, you'll run out of gear a little sooner on downhills or if you are a stud sprinter.


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

azuredrptp said:


> Do you have a triple or a compact? The explanation I got from Trek was that the compact spec'd models, were outfitted with the 11-25 105 cassette because Shimano does not make the Ultegra in an 11-25.....


Yep I have the compact crank. We will find out this weekend if the 11-25 is going to work out. Going on an 80 mile ride with 6000 ft of climb.

Thanks for the info


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

*Here's another response from Trek*

I received this reply via email from Trek tech support. 

"The Ultegra (CS-6600) cassette is not available with an 11 tooth cog, so Shimano supplied us with a 6600 cassette with a 5600 11t cog and lockring."


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*impressed...*



67fb said:


> I received this reply via email from Trek tech support.
> 
> "The Ultegra (CS-6600) cassette is not available with an 11 tooth cog, so Shimano supplied us with a 6600 cassette with a 5600 11t cog and lockring."


At first I figured they just gave ya a 5600 cassette to save money, since there's really no functional difference.

Kudos to Trek for including the more expensive part, modifying it to suit their needs, and then rapidly getting back to you with the explanation.

I've just been reading a number of discussions about a few "brand X" bikes, so it's a nice change.


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

Update:

Well, it turns out that Trek has updated their product spec, the 2008 5.2 Madone Compact double configuration comes with a Shimano 105 11/25 cassette. 

I know, I know, 105 and Ultegra cassettes are not that different, But it was suppose to be the NEW Ultegra SL group, great bike, just disappointed in the misinformation from Trek support.


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

The 11-25t cassette is only available as a 105 (5600) model.

Ultegra Cassette Ranges,
http://bike.shimano.com/catalog/cyc...<>ast_id=1408474395181785&bmUID=1188677001310

105 Cassette Ranges,
http://bike.shimano.com/catalog/cyc...<>ast_id=1408474395181785&bmUID=1188677037466


To Trek's defense they do have a disclaimer somewhere about the fact that they can change product specs at anytime without warning.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

67fb said:


> disappointed in the misinformation from Trek support.


Many times, manufacturers are faced with two options:

1) Delay the release and/or availability of a model because of sourcing issues of a single part

2) Make a part substitution to A) deliver the bike, and B) deliver the bike on time.

Sounds like Trek opted for the latter. Would you prefer to have your bike on backorder, and still be waiting for it?

<p>


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> ....Would you prefer to have your bike on backorder, and still be waiting for it?
> <p>


no, I can accept the spec change. 

You qouted my primary issue, Trek Tech support told me the lock ring and 11T cog were the only parts borrowed from the 105 cassette. Not real honest in my opinion. 

Just sharing information about a $3200 bike with 105 parts, that was not on the specification when purchased. 

I'm keeping the bike, no questions there.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

67fb said:


> no, I can accept the spec change.


I don't think it's a spec change, rather a spec goofup by whomever did the website originally. Shimano does not make an ultegra cassette in the combination that Trek needed, so Trek used the 105. All compacts shipping from Trek came with the 105 cassette, so I don't really see it as a spec change. Granted you should be upset with the phone rep that told you that bogus story.


----------



## oldfolksmashers (Apr 13, 2006)

My rep told me they would be using Sram for all the compact casettes. Guess they figured that this crappy bodge-job would be better...


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

67fb - I would write a letter to the President of Trek or VP Marketing - someone senior. The fact that someone on the phone told you that bogus story is absolutely unacceptable - fine that specs can change, but why lie about it? Also, I think it's rather silly of Trek to use 105 part on a $3.2K bike that's Ultegra SL on all the other components... That's like a Porsche 911, usually all Porsche grade parts, but using some cheapie transmission.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

unagidon said:


> 67fb - I would write a letter to the President of Trek or VP Marketing - someone senior. The fact that someone on the phone told you that bogus story is absolutely unacceptable - fine that specs can change, but why lie about it? Also, I think it's rather silly of Trek to use 105 part on a $3.2K bike that's Ultegra SL on all the other components... That's like a Porsche 911, usually all Porsche grade parts, but using some cheapie transmission.


Really bad analogy. Cassettes are really one of the least important components from both a weight and performance standpoint. Most DuraAce owners opt for an Ultegra cassette when it comes to replacement time - it's half the cost(or less), weighs an ounce and a half or so more, and is more durable. Catalogs list the 105 at the same weight.

I know lots of guys on Campy Record that are perfectly happy with Centaur (or even Veloce) cassettes. 

A better analogy would be VW lug nuts on a Porsche.

And as to the lie, it's possible that at the time of the telephone response that was the case, with a subsequent change to the 105. All bike manufacturers reserve the right to change spec at any time.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*Check your fork on that 5.2 Madone*

deleted


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

skygodmatt said:


> I bought a 2008 Madone 5.2 pro.
> 
> I thought I was getting a carbon steer tube on the fork.....wrong.
> Their website says it's carbon but it is aluminum.
> ...


 I have a 5.5 Pro, also aluminum, which is what the Bon Race X lite comes equipped with, but as stated by TREK "Proprietary E2 steerer design with carbon steer tube ".
What gives?


----------



## the_tank (Feb 5, 2007)

The crown is carbon, which is bonded to an aluminum steerer. I believe only the 6.x series will be getting E2 carbon steerer tubes.


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

the_tank said:


> The crown is carbon, which is bonded to an aluminum steerer. I believe only the 6.x series will be getting E2 carbon steerer tubes.


You are correct Tank, response from the nice people at TREK "The OCLV BLACK Carbon frames are speced with carbon crowns and legs and have a aluminum steerer. The OCLV RED frames are specd with carbon crown, legs and steerer tube. The full carbon refers to the carbon crown the race lite forks have an aluminum crown"

Would an Easton EC90 SLX fork fit ?, if I ever decided I needed to waste money?


----------



## the_tank (Feb 5, 2007)

You're probably out of luck on getting a different fork. The No90 and 1.5" lower crown/headset bearing will restrict what you can use. You will probably be able to buy a full carbon XXX Lite fork sometime in '08.


----------

